# Do I need ridge vent for a small porch roof?



## RickyBobby (Nov 19, 2009)

Is it a heated porch? If it is just an open air porch, I do not think you need vent, much less the vented soffit.


----------



## Cow (Jan 5, 2008)

It's an open porch. I was planning on using vented soffit just so it would match what was around the rest of the house.

And, in case it helps someone else I ordered Shingle Vent II through modern builders supply online. They'll only sell to individuals if you order online though, otherwise you need to be a business or contractor.


----------



## shazapple (Jun 30, 2011)

I assume air can get in through the soffits and then into the main attic and out a ridge or gable vent? If so, i imagine you are fine.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

Lowes, at least in my area, NW Suburbs of Chicago, stocks the Shingle Vent II Ridge Vents.

Ed


----------

